# How do you respond to Training



## Jymjunkie (Jan 5, 2019)

Interesting comparison here.

so i train with two guys in my gym, both have completely different styles, but each style appears to work particularly well for each of them.

on one hand, ive got one buddy that does more of a volume training, 4 sets with reps ranging from 20,15,12,10 and weight increase each set. With this guy we train for almost 2 1/2 hours some times. Cant say its not effective because his physique is undeniable.

my other buddy does more of a heavy drop set for a couple different movements. 1 working set and then load it up and do 6-8 reps, then drop weight 6-8 reps, ect. Sometimes we are done training in less than an hour but sweat like hell in that time.

It feels like im kind of getting the best of both worlds between the two different styles but wondering if there is one that you guys prefer over the other and why?


----------



## Elivo (Jan 5, 2019)

I actually incorporate a little of both in my training. But overall I prefer heavier with more volume. Even if it’s doing triples, I’ll try to get 3-5 sets in at the heavy end. But I also use drop sets and higher volume stuff with accessory work.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 5, 2019)

I like the drop sets more. Volume gives a decent pump, but doing 6-8, then dropping the weight in half and doubling the reps i some good shit.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2019)

I can’t stand going over 10 reps....8......6....


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 5, 2019)

Both.  It's good to keep things mixed up.  I do a lot of volume and I do a lot of drop sets.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 5, 2019)

So since ive been doing both the last several weeks, what i have noticed and this may be obvious, with the heavy dropsets i notice more size and mass i feel like in comparison to the high volume i see more seperation and definition. 
Cant really decide which one i prefer more than the other, i guess that would depend on what i am trying to achieve in my training..


----------



## Viduus (Jan 5, 2019)

Both. One stresses the muscle fibers themselves and the other stresses the “support system” that brings blood in and waste out. Your body will adapt for both.

Volume without stressing the body won’t do a thing. If you’re goingnfor volume, you better feel a pump and not be online between sets!


----------



## Elivo (Jan 5, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> So since ive been doing both the last several weeks, what i have noticed and this may be obvious, with the heavy dropsets i notice more size and mass i feel like in comparison to the high volume i see more seperation and definition.
> Cant really decide which one i prefer more than the other, i guess that would depend on what i am trying to achieve in my training..




Youve noticed some size and mass in a few weeks?  That must be some serious shit youre running!


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 5, 2019)

Name one bodybuilder that doesnt talk about shocking the muscle? If you have the ability to hit a muscle from 20 different angles, then take advantage of it


----------



## Elivo (Jan 5, 2019)

How you work out is pretty much a person by person type of thing, everyone has a style or way they enjoy that works  best for them.  There are some things that seem to be universal but IMO for the most part its all on what you find effective and like to do.

i cant stand stuff like clean and jerks or clean and press type crap, so i dont do it. Other people love them.


----------



## Trump (Jan 5, 2019)

Due to equipment and weight available while I away at work I do 4 weeks at work high volume then 4 weeks at home heavy lifts. Almost every time I go home after 4 weeks high volume my heavy lifts have increased


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2019)

I respond to training by getting big AF.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 5, 2019)

We have talked about this at length but what I like to do is go back and forth between the two. I never do a lot of light weights like your buddy but Ill go back and forth between yates style and heavy volume. I tend to do yates style now for longer just because I KNOW that MY body responds to it better and I will see bigger improvements and much faster than anything else. 

I honestly think the majority of people would if they gave it a shot, could give 100 percent every workout, and didnt go overboard then with more volume.  The key is low volume and high intensity. 

But I like to give each some time, let the muscles sort of get used to one program and then go back the other way. Over the years though, I go back to volume much less. And it's purely because it works. I would actually like to be in the gym longer and doing more volume but it hinders my gains big time. 

As far as muscle quality, I think heavier weights and higher intensity makes for a more shredded "mature" muscle look. Nobody is gonna know that though until their bf gets very low


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 5, 2019)

Also, when I do volume, I do my heaviest sets first. I want to be freshest to move the bigger weights the most times. So it'd be like 6-8-10-12-15


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 5, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> We have talked about this at length but what I like to do is go back and forth between the two. I never do a lot of light weights like your buddy but Ill go back and forth between yates style and heavy volume. I tend to do yates style now for longer just because I KNOW that MY body responds to it better and I will see bigger improvements and much faster than anything else.
> 
> I honestly think the majority of people would if they gave it a shot, could give 100 percent every workout, and didnt go overboard then with more volume.  The key is low volume and high intensity.
> 
> ...


I can definitely see the benefit of doing both style training. Do you think doing in the same week is counter productive, as opposed to doing one style for a couple weeks and then switching?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> As far as muscle quality, I think heavier weights and higher intensity makes for a more shredded "mature" muscle look. Nobody is gonna know that though until their bf gets very low



This is only my deal on how I like to train and how I "have" to keep my body as obviously everyone feels differently about everything...lol And different shit works for others..

My deal was always 6, 8, 10 because of the way I am...never had "actual fat" to lose so....

1. I can't stand being in the gym for hours as I have other shit to get done 

2. If I'm in the gym for 2 hours, I want it to be because I'm lifting heavy as fuuck (for me lol) and have to take longer breaks between sets (obviously leg day)

3. I think being Type A...I can not stand 12+ reps as it bores the FUUUCK out of me

But when my trainer gave me the "million" rep workouts...I did them because he said so..and I kicked ass each time...just not my personal choice:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 5, 2019)

and lol....I couldn't go less than 6 reps or I felt "Am I fuuucking lifting"........


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 5, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> I can definitely see the benefit of doing both style training. Do you think doing in the same week is counter productive, as opposed to doing one style for a couple weeks and then switching?




For one, if youre doing High Intensity Training, you absolutely cannot do each muscle group more than once a week. The key to it is to tear down the muscle as efficiently as possible and then give it the food, sleep, and time it needs to recover. The nervous system and the adrenals get hammered by this stuff too so you cant do both in a week. 

I honestly think most people spend way too much time in the gym. They get all gung ho and think theyre going to get bigger/stronger by just doing more.  I learned years ago that that just isnt the case. And if youve been at this a long time, your body has learned that if youre leaving some gas in the tank on every set, it has already adapted to that type of stimulus and doesnt need to build. When you put some seriously heavy weight on there and go all out, and then add drop sets, forced reps, and negatives on top of it, those muscle went through a round with Ali and they get hurt bad.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 5, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> For one, if youre doing High Intensity Training, you absolutely cannot do each muscle group more than once a week. The key to it is to tear down the muscle as efficiently as possible and then give it the food, sleep, and time it needs to recover. The nervous system and the adrenals get hammered by this stuff too so you cant do both in a week.
> 
> I honestly think most people spend way too much time in the gym. They get all gung ho and think theyre going to get bigger/stronger by just doing more.  I learned years ago that that just isnt the case. And if youve been at this a long time, your body has learned that if youre leaving some gas in the tank on every set, it has already adapted to that type of stimulus and doesnt need to build. When you put some seriously heavy weight on there and go all out, and then add drop sets, forced reps, and negatives on top of it, those muscle went through a round with Ali and they get hurt bad.


So what youre saying is your style of training is better &#55357;&#56847; i actually just left the gym and did heavy drop sets on back again &#55357;&#56448;


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 6, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> So what youre saying is your style of training is better &#55357;&#56847; i actually just left the gym and did heavy drop sets on back again &#55357;&#56448;



We already did back this week. Youll be dead by morning


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 6, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> Interesting comparison here.
> 
> so i train with two guys in my gym, both have completely different styles, but each style appears to work particularly well for each of them.
> 
> ...



my body cannot handle 2.5 hours of lifting each session regularly. I prefer to keep it to one hour or i tend to recover poorly and suffer joint pain but if it works for you keep on doing it


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 6, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> my body cannot handle 2.5 hours of lifting each session regularly. I prefer to keep it to one hour or i tend to recover poorly and suffer joint pain but if it works for you keep on doing it



have you tred any nandrolone ?


----------

